# Soap Supplier Google Map



## Paintguru (Mar 1, 2013)

Mods, please move this where you feel it is appropriate, but as I've been exploring the multitude of suppliers out there, I've thought it may be useful for people to have a Google Map of all their locations so they know who is close to them, especially for shipping purposes.  As a result, I started a Google Map that I would like to populate with the addresses of all the suppliers that we use.  I have no idea if I'm just being nerdy by making this or if it will be a useful tool.  Here is the link:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=214796202349472631375.0004d6df87c049c24b4e7


In order to add to it, I think I may need to add people as collaborators (can someone see if they can edit it without being added?)  If it doesn't work and you'd like to be added, PM me your email addy and I can add you.  To add a new location you just put in the address/location and use the blue pin near the top to mark it.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chris this is an awesome ideal!  My area in pa I really don't think there is anyone locally that sells supplies but would be awesome to know where I could go if say I go visit someone in a different area.
Now after looking at your map found wsp in just 90 min away.  Now who do i know in ohio???


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 1, 2013)

This is genius!


----------



## Paintguru (Mar 1, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> This is genius!



I'll be sure to forward this comment to my wife .


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats NOT nerdy!!! Well, anyway, if it is then I guess I am nerdy! Hahaha! I will find this useful. So thank you. I have been wishing there were something like this. You can go look up each website but that is really time consuming. 


See, I had no idea.  Bitter Creek is in the state next door.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 1, 2013)

Essential Depot is in Sebring FL, I tried to add it, but for now it looks like only you can.


----------



## Paintguru (Mar 1, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Essential Depot is in Sebring FL, I tried to add it, but for now it looks like only you can.



Shoot, that sounds like a lot of work for me.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 1, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> Shoot, that sounds like a lot of work for me.



Try fiddling with settings, there should be a way to make it so that anyone can modify.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 1, 2013)

This should be a sticky up top.  Once you have it all done it will be a great resource.


----------



## Paintguru (Mar 1, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Try fiddling with settings, there should be a way to make it so that anyone can modify.



I believe it is set to any Google Maps user now, but please verify.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 1, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> Now who do i know in ohio???


Whole Sale Supplies Plus is OH based

Lebermuth is in Mishawaka, IN. I haven't purchased from them even though they are in a neighboring city because they sell large bulk items...larger than my needs require.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome! There is a supplier not too far away from me! YAY!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow great idea! Cant wait to lok at it!


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 2, 2013)

I do not think this was moved to the right place at all.  Since it is just a list of supplies and their locations.  Not a recomendation or rating.  Not many will find it here for most do not get past soap making thread area.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 2, 2013)

I was looking at Soaper's Choice price list and my jaw dropped. The prices for their base oils seem too good to be true. How are they customer service wise? I'd love to get an opinion before even talking to my mother/financier. lol


----------



## Koshka (Apr 15, 2013)

Candlesandsupplies.net in PA, somewhere....


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 15, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> Chris this is an awesome ideal!  My area in pa I really don't think there is anyone locally that sells supplies but would be awesome to know where I could go if say I go visit someone in a different area.
> Now after looking at your map found wsp in just 90 min away.  Now who do i know in ohio???



If WSP is only 90 minutes away, would that justify a day trip? I have heard Cleveland is lovely this time of year.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 15, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I have heard Cleveland is lovely this time of year.



Can you site your source? The midwest is pms-ing this time of year!


----------



## kazmi (May 18, 2013)

I just saw this and love it.  Thanks!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 18, 2013)

Save On Scents is awesome. They are not open to the public, but I made an order online and went to picked it up. Very good customer service.


----------



## Ann Marie (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for this map!!! what a great idea and how helpful!!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 24, 2014)

First of all, what a wonderful idea, thank-you. Also Lebermuth has moved to S. Bend 4004 Technology Drive  South Bend IN, 46628. (Listed address here because I wouldn't have a clue how  to make a change on Google). Also, a burning question - Were you ever able to get a tour? I live in Ft. Wayne and that would be an awesome daytrip!


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow Awesome!! Thanks!! I live about an hour away from TKB and Missionpeaksoap. Let me see if I can add them on to the map.

I was able to add the TKB and also Juniper Tree but not Mission Peak Soap.


----------



## Greyhound352 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for putting this together found a new supplier and not more than a 90 minute drive.


----------

